# شوية ملفات اكسيل على كيفك ....اعمل تقاريرك باحترافيه و كمان استفيد من الافكار الجديده



## مهندس من مصر (3 مارس 2008)

يا شباب الاداره الهندسيه .... دى ملفات اكسيل ممتازه هتفيد اى حاد عاوز يعمل تقارير أو ياخد منها افكار لتقاريره ...المهم شوفوها و قوليلى ايه رايكم

الرابط 
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Y62enJqoY7CgluKnYaqhkZSoXqqcmJis1
________________________

تم اضافة الملفات فى المرفقات فى الموضوع التالى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235784.html

أو رابط تحميل مباشر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2...1291451380.zip


----------



## تامرالمصرى (3 مارس 2008)

مواضيع مهندس من مصر مش هاتقدر تغمض عينيك
فى انتظار التواصل الدائم معك فى مواضيعى وارجو ان استفيد ولو القليل من علمك الغزير ومعلوماتك القيمة واتمنى ان اكون طالبا نجيبا فى مدرستك العملاقة
انا ما زلت منتظر على احر من الجمر معرفة الاخطاء والعيوب قبل المزايا فى مشروع البريمافيرا الذى طرحته


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (3 مارس 2008)

ما هذة الروعة فى الأداء ملفات أكثر من ممتازة وبعد أذنك سأضيفها للمكتبة بأسمك على الرابط نفسة وأنصحك أن تضمها فى كتاب بأسمك أيضا" لأهميتها


----------



## مهندس من مصر (3 مارس 2008)

والله يا شباب انا سعيد جدا ان الملفات عجبتكم و اخى الكريم محمود حازم ضيفها للمكتبه علشان كل الناس تستفيد

و ترقبوا المزيد بعون الله


----------



## وحيدة (3 مارس 2008)

أكيد رح تعجبنا أخي الكريم وليش لا واحنا في العالم العربي لازلنا نفتقر لمصادر تعليمية كهذه ، أرجو لك التوفيق ولك مني جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## elnour2006 (3 مارس 2008)

Thank you for the useful files


----------



## منار عبدالجبار (3 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 مارس 2008)

في طريقي لانزالها ...شكرا اخي القاك بعد الدون لوود ولك خالص الشكر والدعاء


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 مارس 2008)

mt301 قال:


> في طريقي لانزالها ...شكرا اخي القاك بعد الدون لوود ولك خالص الشكر والدعاء



م / محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (3 مارس 2008)

اخونا الفاضل مهندس من مصر

تحية اليك والى نفعك للناس

وخير الناس
انفعهم للناس

مشكورا يا غالي


----------



## نهر النيل (4 مارس 2008)

*ملفات إكسل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ألف شكر وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## طالب المعرفة (4 مارس 2008)

شكراً ولكن لم اتمكن من تنزيل الملف وذلك لطلب رقم سري ولم اجد الرقم المطلوب


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (4 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## العبد الفقير (5 مارس 2008)

ملفات هامة، جزاك الله خير


----------



## maseer (5 مارس 2008)

ألف شكر عالملفات والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## طارق حسين (5 مارس 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا :75: 
عنجد ساعدني


----------



## ابراهيم حمد (6 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز


----------



## احمد الناصح (12 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## احمد الناصح (12 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك العظيم


----------



## سبع الليل (12 مارس 2008)

*شكراً لك أخي الفاضل على الهدية القيمة 

في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله *


----------



## احمد جلال جعفر (13 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## esas (13 مارس 2008)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## مهندس126 (14 مارس 2008)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## waleednazar (14 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخى ونتمنى المزيد منك


----------



## حسن احمد (14 مارس 2008)

الله يبارك فيك والى الامام دوما


----------



## حاتم المختار (18 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## Shadooow (19 مارس 2008)

اف الف الف شكر ليك ياباشمهندس


----------



## arch_hamada (20 مارس 2008)

ألف شكر عالملفات والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ابو الأمين (21 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجاري التحميل


----------



## Amin Sorour (22 مارس 2008)

مهندس من مصر قال:


> يا شباب الاداره الهندسيه .... دى ملفات اكسيل ممتازه هتفيد اى حاد عاوز يعمل تقارير أو ياخد منها افكار لتقاريره ...المهم شوفوها و قوليلى ايه رايكم
> 
> الرابط
> http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Y62enJqoY7CgluKnYaqhkZSoXqqcmJis1



ملفات اكثر من رائعه ومنتظرين الاحسن منك دايما يا هندسه؟


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (22 مارس 2008)

ملفات غاية فى الروعة الله يديك العافية .............


----------



## Alshahin (30 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الحبيب 

ومنكم نستفيد

جعل الله العمل هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد محمد كمال (30 مارس 2008)

للأسف الملف المطلوب غير موجود


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (30 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## ياسر عبد اللطيف (30 مارس 2008)

شكرا علي هذا الملف الجميل


----------



## الجوكر (30 مارس 2008)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## الجوكر (30 مارس 2008)

ممكن ارسال الملف يااخوان على ال***** jalalbut*************
لكي استطيع الاستفادة من الموضوع


----------



## هاني سليمان (30 مارس 2008)

اخي العزيز
الملف معطوب ياريت تحمله مرة اخري

عن عبد الله رضي الله عنه قال خط النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خطا مربعا وخط خطا في الوسط خارجا منه وخط خططا صغارا إلى هذا الذي في الوسط من جانبه الذي في الوسط وقال هذا الإنسان وهذا أجله محيط به أو قد أحاط به وهذا الذي هو خارج أمله وهذه الخطط الصغار الأعراض فإن أخطأه هذا نهشه هذا وإن أخطأه هذا نهشه هذا


----------



## ehabebo84 (1 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (14 أبريل 2008)

للأسف الملف المطلوب غير موجود "تم إالغاءه" ياريت يتم التحميل مرة اخرى حتى يستفيد الجميع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مسعد الخشن (17 أبريل 2008)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## م محمد كرم (18 أبريل 2008)

ما هذة الروعة فى الأداء ملفات أكثر من ممتازة وبعد أذنك سأضيفها للمكتبة بأسمك على الرابط نفسة وأنصحك أن تضمها فى كتاب بأسمك أيضا" لأهميتها


----------



## ابو الأمين (18 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور وجار


----------



## يقيني بالله (18 أبريل 2008)

فعلا الله يجزيك كل خير يااارب


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## magnoooo (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر ياخى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## loved_boy (30 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks
soooooooooooooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## emaf (30 أكتوبر 2008)

gazak allah kair anna ya battal


----------



## virtualknight (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على هذه الملفات القيمة التي اتحفتنا بها استاذنا العزيز


----------



## الكراديسى (1 نوفمبر 2008)

أسالوا كل الناس مين هما اجدع ناس


----------



## الأوائل1971 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا"


----------



## ياسين الامين (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engmohamad (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذه الملفات الرائعه


----------



## ابوعمر11 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن حد يرفع الملفات مرة ثانيه لانها غير موجوده


----------



## محمد سلامه الجمال (6 نوفمبر 2008)

الى الامام دائم يا شباب المسلمين والعرب


----------



## eng_mhem (6 نوفمبر 2008)

يا اخى جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## عقاري متمكن (7 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم مره روعه


----------



## الربيحات (10 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جززيلا


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (10 نوفمبر 2008)

ملف جامد جدا مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks for your efforts


----------



## arch_hamada (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*ما هذة الروعة فى الأداء ملفات أكثر من ممتازة وبعد أذنك سأضيفها للمكتبة بأسمك على الرابط نفسة وأنصحك أن تضمها فى كتاب بأسمك أيضا" لأهميتها*​


----------



## arch_hamada (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ملفات رائعة جدا وعاوزين المزيد


----------



## مهندس من مصر (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكـــرا لمروركــم الكــــريم ,,,, أرجو الافاده للجميع


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يا هندسة على المجهود


----------



## جمال السيد (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ياسين الامين (30 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## king0468 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر لاشين (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Engr (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الى الاخ تامر المصري 

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ومشكورين جداً

وتحياتى لكم
Engr


----------



## body55 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ونفعك الله ونحن بما تعلمنا وعلمنا,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## طارق بويرق (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hudhud1968 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير

أخوكم....هادي


----------



## mhmdmkrm (14 ديسمبر 2008)

و الله من كتر الردود الحلوة شوقتنا نشوف الملفات الجامده دى
و اللى أكيد هتفيدنا كلنا
لكن للأسف الرابط مش شغال يا هندزه


----------



## ابو الأمين (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Arch_M (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك عزيزي وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Elassal (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*ملفات حلوة اوي*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابودانه 2006 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

نرجو من الإخوان الذين استطاعوا تحميل الجداول تنزيلها مرة أخرى أو إخبارنا بالطريقة ولكم كل الود


----------



## اشرف الجنيدي (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*الرجاء افيدونا بالملفات الرابط لا يفتح*

:81:ارجوكم الرابط لا يفتح ابدا حاولت اكثر من 10 مرات ارجو ان تفيدونا بالملفات وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## thewolf6 (7 يناير 2009)

*مشكور يالغالي... وجزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## enghaytham (7 يناير 2009)

تسلم يا باشا لى الملفات 
لكن هيا أغلبها متعلق بموضوع الحسابات
او الـ 
cost control
عامة جزاك الله خيرً


----------



## samipro (10 يناير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله بك


----------



## didiplani (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## tarek2hmad (10 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arch_hleem (10 يناير 2009)

I can't download... they ask me for the Password


----------



## نجم 2007 (10 يناير 2009)

مشكور على هذه المواضيع


----------



## نجم 2007 (10 يناير 2009)

مشكور على هذه المواضيع


----------



## نصر عبد الهادي (14 يناير 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا بطل ربنا يكرمك و يزيد علم و يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nofal (14 يناير 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## رابح فضل الله (16 يناير 2009)

الملفات رائعة وشكرا لك يا اخي


----------



## عماد الصادق (17 يناير 2009)

بنظرة سريعة على أسماء الملفات أظننى سأستفيد كثيرا منها، جزاك الله خيرًا


----------



## المهندس محمد فتحي (27 يناير 2009)

*شكرا*

حياك الله أخي في الله


----------



## meee (30 يناير 2009)

روعة ...................


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 00000000000


----------



## sameh76 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع جدا
وشكرا لك


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## عبدالبارى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## م الفا (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الملفات الرائعة


----------



## hamad425 (21 أبريل 2010)

اشيد بالمجهود الجبار من الاخوه واتمنى لهم التوفيق


----------



## the poor to god (21 أبريل 2010)

ممتاز اخى الكريم


----------



## gamil_13 (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الغفيلي (22 أبريل 2010)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (24 أبريل 2010)

أخي الفاضل مهندس من مصر الحبيبه 
جزاكم الله خيرا
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## عمروصلاح (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## خالد قدورة (6 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رمزة الزبير (6 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## Engineer-abu-arab (6 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## TARIQ ALJABRI (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودشمس (18 مايو 2010)

*شكرا أخى الفاضل على هذا المجهود الرائع 
وهكذا عهدنا بك 
جزاك كل خير 0 *​


----------



## محمودشمس (19 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا واخلفة الله عليك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## رايه11 (24 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله الخير كلة


----------



## محمد السواكنى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء تحميل الملفات مرة اخرى لاتمكن من الاستفادة بها


----------



## odwan (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## أشرف البطريق (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع نود رفعه على رابط اخر مع الشكر


----------



## yma4444 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

gooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 نوفمبر 2010)

فى انتظار المزيد من الابداع 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahzad2005 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

this message: the file You are looking for... may be deleted by the user or by the Adminstrator !
Please Upload it again.
thanks a lot.


----------



## طواب (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## KhaledLotfy (23 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل الملف غير موجود أرجو إعادة رفعه مرة أخرى ومع الشكر


----------



## pinkwomen (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل يعني احنا بنتمنى انك ترجع تحمل الملفات لانو في مشكلة بالراط
عشان تعم الفائدة على الجميع وهي الملاحظة صارلها اكترمن اسبوعين والاعضاء بحكولك في مشكلة


----------



## ahmed_d (25 نوفمبر 2010)

واضح من مشاركات الاخوه الزملاء ان الملف جيد
نرجو إعادع تحميله
وجزاك اللع خيرا


----------



## eng.titooo (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نرجو إعادع تحميله
وجزاك اللع خيرا


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يابحر


----------



## hany_kortoba (27 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
من خلال مشاركات المهندسين الكثيرة نتاكد ان الملفات ممتازة وخاصة انها تم وضعها فى المكتبة
نرجو اعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرى
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## واثق الخطوه (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نرجو اعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرى
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## safys (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الرجاء اعادة رفع الملفات يا هندسة والله محتاجها ضرورى جدا 
وخصوصا ان بعض الاعضاء بيقول انها فى ال cost control 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## soli4u (28 نوفمبر 2010)

فين الملفات


----------



## soli4u (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اى ملفات تقارير وحصر ياريت تحملوها


----------



## adamhagwab (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الملفات غير موجودة 
نرجو التكرم باعادة التجميل


----------



## lostlove515 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

the link dosnt work or not find 
plz reupload file 
thank you so much my brother


----------



## جوده2005 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الملفات غير موجوده حاليا ....نامل اعاده رفعها وشكرا


----------



## مهندس من مصر (5 ديسمبر 2010)

تم اضافة الملفات فى المرفقات فى الموضوع التالى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235784.html

أو رابط تحميل مباشر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/1602_11291451380.zip


----------



## KhaledLotfy (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا باش مهندس..........


----------



## hany_kortoba (5 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكر واجب للمهندس المصرى الذى اعاد رفع الملفات مرة اخرى وبالطبع ( هم دول المصريين )
جزيل الشكر لكل من بذل جهد فى هذا القسم اوفى المنتدى 
جزاكم الله كل الخير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم​


----------



## جوده2005 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوريين ارجوا اعاده تحميل الملفات


----------



## mustafasas (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا علي الملفات القيمة


----------



## abdelrhman86 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

thanksssssssssss alot sir


----------



## كاردينيا82 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين ...........


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## Jamal (15 ديسمبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## Jamal (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## KHALEDRIFAII (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مششكورر جداا


----------



## ibraheem .n j (31 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع ممتاز جدا لكن الملف مش راضي يفتح


----------



## fayezabu (1 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## azizmech (5 يناير 2011)

تسلم يا غالي علي الملفات الممتازة


----------



## ahmed4400 (28 أبريل 2011)

كل الشكر الله يعطيك العافية مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بن دحمان (3 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك و الله يحفظك


----------



## elayoubi (4 يونيو 2011)

مشكور على هذا الجهود الرائع


----------



## ASHRAF_AWAD_1979 (5 يونيو 2011)

thank you


----------



## Eng.Ata (6 يونيو 2011)

رائع جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## د عصام ابو السعود (8 يونيو 2011)

*أكيد رح تعجبنا أخي الكريم وليش لا واحنا في العالم العربي لازلنا نفتقر لمصادر تعليمية كهذه ، أرجو لك التوفيق ولك مني جزيل الشكر والامتنان*​


----------



## ghalighali (26 سبتمبر 2011)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## القمر الهندسي (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اسامة 1980 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخى (تمام)


----------



## ahmed_first (10 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر على المجهود المبذول


----------



## Eng.Ata (11 أغسطس 2012)

Thank u very much


----------



## هانى 2007 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عادل سلوم (31 أغسطس 2013)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (31 أغسطس 2013)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## REFAAT GRIDA (17 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمرو السمان (19 سبتمبر 2013)

الله ينور


----------



## موسي الحاج (21 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس


----------



## CIVIL.LION (12 أكتوبر 2014)

*الصفحة التي تبحث عنها غير موجودة .. !*


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر الف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك و برزقك


----------

